# Good (store bought) Ladder Stands??



## Davexx1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I need a ladder stand and was thinking about taking the easy route and buying a store bought stand.  My experience with the jointed store bought stands is that they sqweak, pop, and/or crack as you climb up/down and they are not the most comfortable to sit in for hours.

That said, I have heard the new double rail stands are much better, sturdier, etc. and are not as noisy as the single rail stands.  The best reviews I have found came from the Big Game brand "Legacy" (old model was Ultra Max).  It is a deluxe model, 20', double rail, ladder type stand (about $230).

Anyone have any feedback or suggestions about these or other ladder type stands?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## GAGE (Nov 4, 2011)

Millenium,  a little pricey, but well worth it!

http://millenniumstands.com/products/ladders/l100-20ft-single-ladder


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 4, 2011)

You cant beat the the  $79.00 dollar ladder stands from wal mart there 16 ft i believe and it doesnt hurt as bad when i go and its not there !!!! (LOL)


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2011)

We/I have several of the older buddy stands from Walmart. The only thing I don't like is they are not comfortable for long sits. I've thought of getting a boat seat & try that. I think they would be comfortable for shorter folks. I'm 6'1 & it seems the seat is too low. Also, the rail on the back is uncomfortable. I wish I could figure out how to sit them comfortably, because I do like the room & you can't beat the price! 

Having said all that, I may still buy another from Walmart.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 6, 2011)

*Fold Up Ladder*

I don't know who makes them and never heard the name of them but some stores around here have been selling these stands for years. I have 3 of them. They have different heights with one 18 feet. They may make one taller. They are made of emt and are well built and comfortable. I am 63 and can take them down by myself and since the fold in half, I can fold them and carry them several 100 yards without any trouble. If I need to carry them longer distances I throw them on the roof of my Polaris Ranger and drive it to a new location. Not bad prices either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just bought one of these today. I have the 16 footer and love it. The only thing i would add is to buy some good washers for each nut and bolt. The 16 footer did not have pins to keep each section together. I drilled holes and added cotter pins. It handles my 240lb. butt just fine with no pops or creaks.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear174-jumbo-18-ladder-tree-stand.aspx?a=681071


----------

